# Linker Lautsprecher ist leiser als der Rechte



## Larsson92 (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

quasi über Nacht (ernsthaft) ist mein rechter Lautsprecher viel leiser als der Linke.
Wenn ich über "Audiogeräte verwalten" die Lautsprecher teste, kommt aus beiden der Testton, nur eben unterschiedlich laut.
Wenn ich die Balance entsprechend in Richtung des rechten Lautsprechers schiebe, erreiche ich dadurch eine höhere Lautstärke, jedoch treten Verzerrungen auf.
Die Balance liegt genau in der Mitte, es kann also nicht an dieser Einstellung liegen. Was mich am meisten verwundert ist, dass das Phänomen quasi über Nacht aufgetreten ist.

Ich nutze Windows 10 Home 64Bit, mein Mainboard ist ein Z170 Pro Gaming und die Anlage ist von Yamaha, das genaue Modell kenne ich leider nicht, ähnelt allerdings der Yamaha MCR-332.


Vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch helfen.
Vielen Dank und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

Auf der Rückseite des Steuergerätes findet man einen Aufkleber worauf unter anderem auch die Modellbezeichnung steht. Wie sind PC und Anlage verbunden und ich gehe mal davon aus das der Onboardsound genutzt wird. Überprüfe doch mal zuerst die Anschlüße ob diese noch richtig drinstecken. An einem Klinkenstecker reichen schon mal nur Bruchteile von einem Millimeter für Störungen


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> An einem Klinkenstecker reichen schon mal nur Bruchteile von einem Millimeter für Störungen


Kontaktspray hilft da auch oft.


----------



## Larsson92 (31. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auf der Rückseite des Steuergerätes findet man einen Aufkleber worauf unter anderem auch die Modellbezeichnung steht. Wie sind PC und Anlage verbunden und ich gehe mal davon aus das der Onboardsound genutzt wird. Überprüfe doch mal zuerst die Anschlüße ob diese noch richtig drinstecken. An einem Klinkenstecker reichen schon mal nur Bruchteile von einem Millimeter für Störungen



Habe einmal alle Stecker gesäubert und neu eingesteckt mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.
Habe nachdem ich alles überprüft hatte, ein Stück des Kupferkabels zur Box abgeschnitten, die Gummiummantelung abgemacht und neu mit der Box verbunden. Und siehe da, der Lautsprecher ertönt wieder im gewohnten Klang. Wie es nun zu dem Problem kommen konnte ist mir immer noch schleierhaft, da ich über Nacht absolut nichts verändert haben, aber sei es drum.
Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Dezember 2017)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> ein Stück des Kupferkabels zur Box abgeschnitten, die Gummiummantelung abgemacht und neu mit der Box verbunden. Und siehe da, der Lautsprecher ertönt wieder im gewohnten Klang. .


Kabelbruch halt.
Der höchste Strom fließt meist beim Einschalten und da hat es wohl ein paar Litzendrähtchen erledigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2017)

Kabelbruch wäre möglich aber wenn man über sehr langer Zeit nix bewegt eher nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. Ich würde da vielleicht eher auf Oxidation tippen, aber wir werden es wohl nie erfahren. Wenigstens ist der Fehler gefunden und das Zeug funktioniert wieder


----------

